# TTC after misoprostol... anyone have any advice?



## lomelly

Hi ladies,
After getting my first ever BFP on Aug 24th, I found out this past Monday that I was likely miscarrying. Friday after the follow up ultrasound we found out it was a blighted ovum pregnancy. They gave me pills to take (misoprostol), and I had to insert them vaginally Friday and Saturday night.
My question is, how long do I have to wait after to TTC? I never got to ask a Dr, and the answers from the nurses have ranged from "you don't have to wait" to "1 full cycle" to "3 cycles". Any experience with this? We are eager to TTC again, and although we are devastated, I know enough to know a blighted ovum doesn't mean I can't have a healthy baby or that the next pregnancy will be a blighted ovum.
Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## swapna

I was told to wait two cycles. my first cycle came in 4 weeks which was just spotting and second cycle was normal but it was after 5 weeks. I too had a blighted ovum and used misoprostol vaginally. I just now had a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## lomelly

Thanks, I hope we both get sticky beans soon :)


----------



## beachlover1

I had this in August, you dont really need to wait, but to be honest from past experience I WOULD WAIT 1 CYCLE! I didnt wait last time i had a MC back in 2009, the very next cycle i concieved and had a chemical preg...i truely believe it was because my uterus had been hammered and wasnt ready to go again.

Wait one cycle to clear everything out and get a fresh lining, your next period will be really clotty and quite sporadic and heavy maybe, its best to have a natural cycle then TTC after. You certainly dont need to wait 3!!!


----------



## freddie

lomelly said:


> Hi ladies,
> After getting my first ever BFP on Aug 24th, I found out this past Monday that I was likely miscarrying. Friday after the follow up ultrasound we found out it was a blighted ovum pregnancy. They gave me pills to take (misoprostol), and I had to insert them vaginally Friday and Saturday night.
> My question is, how long do I have to wait after to TTC? I never got to ask a Dr, and the answers from the nurses have ranged from "you don't have to wait" to "1 full cycle" to "3 cycles". Any experience with this? We are eager to TTC again, and although we are devastated, I know enough to know a blighted ovum doesn't mean I can't have a healthy baby or that the next pregnancy will be a blighted ovum.
> Thanks ladies :flower:

I have also been told that I will miscarry - that it's a delayed miscarriage so I am opting to take the pills - am going in to the hospital tomorrow to sort it out :( I am desperate to try again as I feel that it's the only way I will feel better... I have been told that it is fine to try straight away - basically the only reason to wait is due to dating purposes, so as soon as the bleeding is over we intend to try again...

If you don't mind me asking, how did the pill thing work? Was it painful/ was there a lot of bleeding?


----------



## freddie

Also, my nurse referred me to this website, where they have some info on trying again.

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/support/trying-again/


----------



## lomelly

rachelkt said:


> lomelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> After getting my first ever BFP on Aug 24th, I found out this past Monday that I was likely miscarrying. Friday after the follow up ultrasound we found out it was a blighted ovum pregnancy. They gave me pills to take (misoprostol), and I had to insert them vaginally Friday and Saturday night.
> My question is, how long do I have to wait after to TTC? I never got to ask a Dr, and the answers from the nurses have ranged from "you don't have to wait" to "1 full cycle" to "3 cycles". Any experience with this? We are eager to TTC again, and although we are devastated, I know enough to know a blighted ovum doesn't mean I can't have a healthy baby or that the next pregnancy will be a blighted ovum.
> Thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> I have also been told that I will miscarry - that it's a delayed miscarriage so I am opting to take the pills - am going in to the hospital tomorrow to sort it out :( I am desperate to try again as I feel that it's the only way I will feel better... I have been told that it is fine to try straight away - basically the only reason to wait is due to dating purposes, so as soon as the bleeding is over we intend to try again...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did the pill thing work? Was it painful/ was there a lot of bleeding?Click to expand...


I inserted 800 mg of the misoprostol vaginally on the Friday at 10pm. I took some painkillers to prepare for the cramping, hoping it would just be heavy bleeding and I could sleep through it. Boy was I wrong. At 2:30am I woke up to bad cramps, so I took some more painkillers. They told me the cramps would be similar to labour cramps and they were right. From about 3am to 11am I was on the toilet every half hour to an hour passing blood clots, some of which were quite large. I didn't feel any pain because of the painkillers, and the clots were not hard to pass, but I also lost a fair bit of blood and it left me very weak and dizzy. I laid in bed all day, only getting up to go to the washroom, where I would pass another small clot (maybe the size of a quarter). I felt weak all day, but did feel better when I ate a full meal that night. Bleeding was much much less by 5pm.
At 11pm last night (25 hours later) I had to take another dose. Again took painkillers to help, expecting a repeat. Didn't happen. I slept sound through the night. My bleeding had really lessened, and I only had clots when I used the bathroom. They were maybe the size of a quarter to a loonie. Very small to the ones the night before.
Not pleasant, but to me surgery wasn't an option (they didn't offer it at all to me). I didn't want it anyways, so it was okay. Be prepared to rest for two days after.


----------



## freddie

Thanks for answering - it's good to hear about it from someone who has actually been through it... Sounds horrible but I too definitely do not want to go down the surgery route - this seems more natural, but without having to wait it out for God knows how many weeks for it to happen on its own. Here's hoping we both move onto a healthy pregnancy soon :)


----------



## lomelly

rachelkt said:


> Thanks for answering - it's good to hear about it from someone who has actually been through it... Sounds horrible but I too definitely do not want to go down the surgery route - this seems more natural, but without having to wait it out for God knows how many weeks for it to happen on its own. Here's hoping we both move onto a healthy pregnancy soon :)

I sure hope so!!! :dust:


----------

